# How many wraps do you put on.



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

How many wraps of net do you guys put on round bales? I've been using as much as 3 on wet rye.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

we have bale slice on our new Holland 7060 .. We do 3 on wet rye 4 if we cut the bales 4 wraps


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

2 on hay 3 on cornstalks.Thats with Pritchett netwrap its made heavier takes less wraps.

Wheat straw run threw rotary combine I recommend 4.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Baled straw for the first time last year. Only put like 2.5 wraps on. Learned my lesson. Putting 4 or 5 on next time...


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

2.5 on grass hay.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

2.25 on grass hay.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

2.25 on grass


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

used to do 1.5 on hay but that only worked when handling on farm....this past year I had to handle the bales more and I am going to 2-2.25 this year I think. Also started selling some rounds and they look better with a couple wraps.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

4th cutting or late fall cut very fine stemmed stuff I run 4 wraps of Pritchett. Otherwise I do 2 in hay and 3 or so on stalks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

2.25 on normal hay, alfalfa/orchard grass. If it is a later cutting or real short I may go 3 or more. Do 3.25 on stalks.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought some hay to feed this past winter. Grass hay with 4 wraps. I never realized how much harder it was to pull off 4 wraps when you are accustomed to pulling 2.25.

4 wraps is a long piece of net.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

2.5 here


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> I bought some hay to feed this past winter. Grass hay with 4 wraps. I never realized how much harder it was to pull off 4 wraps when you are accustomed to pulling 2.25.
> 4 wraps is a long piece of net.


A utility knife will turn it into 1 wrap,lol


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> A utility knife will turn it into 1 wrap,lol


When we cut the net it seems to catch a lot of hay when we remove it from the bale.

Once we began unwinding it the last thin layer hardly held any hay.

For me, may be a warmer winter southern thing, it is quick to just grab the tag end and walk backwards. Just takes a few seconds.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

2.75 in hay

3.25 straw


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

endrow said:


> we have bale slice on our new Holland 7060 .. We do 3 on wet rye 4 if we cut the bales 4 wraps


We have bale slice on our 780. We have never used it. I turned it on for the last bale out of the field the other day to see what it would be like and I didn't notice anything different, but I only made a 40" bale and fed it directly to some little heifers so not sure what the effect will be like.

I did kick the wrap up to 3.25 before I started but didn't wrap the bale anyway.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

I put 4 on all hay this year, be it grass or good alfalfa mix. I don't claim to be an expert, but heres what I found. My bales kept their shape MUCH better, while that's not any new news to most of you, I found the guys that looked at my bales, liked them because they looked better. They didn't look like marshmellows that some guys make. I think the little bit of $ spent in an extra wrap or 2 came back to me because mine seemed to bring higher prices, for what looked like the same quality of hay, based mostly on looks, well, and I went slower and took my time, and made a nice looking, and tight bale. Even my 83 yr old picky, pessimistic grandfather, who thinks he knows everything, and us young guys don't know shit, was impressed. THAT my friends, is a HUUUUUUUGE win lol


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Not to rain on your parade, but I think it's the density of your bales that is keeping them round. I could be wrong, but in the rare occasion we sell a few bales, a good tight dense bale will hold its form. The net probably is a factor too, but when you have a loose bale the net isn't going to stop the smore's effect. Just my opinion, don't tell your Grandpa.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

German Farmer said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but I think it's the density of your bales that is keeping them round. I could be wrong, but in the rare occasion we sell a few bales, a good tight dense bale will hold its form. The net probably is a factor too, but when you have a loose bale the net isn't going to stop the smore's effect. Just my opinion, don't tell your Grandpa.


Agree


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> Agree


ditto. I've baled some tough stuff on purpose just to get it off the field, doesn't matter how many wraps you put on its gonna squat. A well formed windrow for round baling plays a huge part as well does a good baler.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A strong tuff net will keep bale shape a lot better than the soft elastic kind. Been there, done that.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Stop raining on my parade guys! haha...and yeah, you're prolly right, but a few more wraps doesn't hurt, in my opinion anyway.


----------

